# Eating Out.....



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm a bit worse for wear tonight.

Been out to our favourite local eatery.

Had goats cheese tart in a filo basket with spicey aubergine salad.

Mushroom soup.

Lemon sole wrapped in smoked salmon.

I had polenta with asparagus.

Plum tart with vanilla creme fraiche and strawberries.

Plus fags and booze. Nice Chliean carminiere 2001 ( hic ). ( sorry Chilean I think







)

Anybody else like eating out once in a while







?

Of course the dear lady wife is much worse than me in the platting of legs dept..

At least she hasn't come home holding a handful of privet like she did once







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like eating out. That's what it's called in the States but in UK it's called muff diving.









Forget I said that and give me a bag of chips.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sauce?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

try and trat ourseleves to a decent meal out once a month. Always try a different resturant though. It's amazing how many Mcdonalds there are round here!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my typo's are getting bad, I need a drink!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I love a good thick shake


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Would sir like butter with that?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Someone tried to make me eat a little squid once.

I couldn't do it, it seemed cruel cutting his little arms and legs off.









I know the f***** was dead but that's not the point.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Someone tried to make me eat a little squid once.
> 
> I couldn't do it, it seemed cruel cutting his little arms and legs off.
> 
> ...


 But when its you or HIM?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Definition of squid=salty fishy rubbery chewy sh*t.That is from the concise version


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I always thought it's like eating tasteless rubber bands and about half as enjoyable.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd rather have a kipper.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Give me Dolphin steak any day


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I meant tuna sorry


----------

